# Irony.. but not the funny kind..



## WaltL1 (Dec 9, 2018)

> Efforts to clear thousands of landmines and other ordnance around the site where many believe Jesus was baptised have reached a milestone


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...jesus-baptism-site/ar-BBQIjCR?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 11, 2018)

3000 mines on 250 acres.  12 mines/acre.  WOW!!!


----------

